# Does anyone have IBS - Irritable Bowel Syndrome?



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I was diagnosed with IBS, myself, six months ago, and I was wondering: what do you do to help with the pain?


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I am resurrecting this thread as I too suffer from IBS-type symptoms and would be interested to hear from anyone else who has GI symptoms, whether officially diagnosed with IBS, Crohn's, colitis, celiac or another GI disroder. 

I have been blood-tested for celiac (negative), had an upper-bowel fluoroscopy (results normal), and tried gluten-free and dairy-free diets (no change). What other screening is commonly used to test for GI disorders? 

My main symptoms are bloating and gas (mostly at night), diarrhea alternating with constipation (often linked to anxiety or changes in routine), opccasional abdominal pain and nausea usually preceeding a bout of diarrhea, fatigue and depression (possibly unrelated).

Also, my GP is pretty useless, but it is near impossible to find a decent GP in my city who is accepting new patients (thanks Canadian Health Care), so I basically have to go to him with what tests I want done otherwise he will continue to suggest some over-the-counter IBS pill (of which I have tried many with no success).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Dicetel *is a prescription medication available only in Canada(as far as I know) that treats IBS. Ask your doctor about trying that medication.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Dr House said:


> *Dicetel *is a prescription medication available only in Canada(as far as I know) that treats IBS. Ask your doctor about trying that medication.


Thanks I had not heard of this medication. I will ask about it next time I visit the dr.

Anyone else have any thoughts on treatments/screening tests? Thx.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

I've read that Manuka honey might work for some people. It's expensive and not widely available though.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I have IBS and I feel rubbish generally all the time. I was diagnosed when I was 13 because I went to the hospital with severe lower stomach pains. I'm there feeling like someone's clawing my insides out and they say 'Oh its IBS, nothing you can do about it'
I've tried so much, I was dairy free for a while - no difference except I developed cravings for cheese, I've tried exercise, I've tried drinking plenty of water, I've tried more fibre, less fibre... nope, nothing.
The only thing that helps is a hot water bottle or a hot rice pack on my stomach, or a hot bath. 

I think my anxiety really worsens my IBS though - I dunno much about it actually, maybe it is an anxiety related thing? Because my main anxiety symptoms = IBS symptoms.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Magnesium tablets are a help in keeping you regular and works wonders apparently, you can get them from Wilko's, not too expensive either. Activia Yoghurts work for me and keep me in check. I've had Crohns nearly 7 years, though fortunately for me I don't really have any problems.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I've heard that a lot have had great success on the "specific carbohydrate diet." I bought "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall on recommendation, and plan to have a go once the festive season finally wraps up, as I have reflux problems too.

I've tried all sorts of diets previously, but they often don't address the problems for proper recovery. I ate a lot of rice products on one diet, and rice (being a grain) is apparently terrible for digestion.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There is something seriously wrong with my bowels and I'm too scared to tell anyone. =/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> There is something seriously wrong with my bowels and I'm too scared to tell anyone. =/


You really need to tell someone berry, I don't want to be alarming or anything but bad stomach pains, runny stomach, bad cramping etc even if it comes and goes on a semi regular basis can be something like crohn's disease or ulcerative colitis at the worst (unlikely though), but these can cause big problems. My mum suffers the former and she has had to make some serious lifestyle changes to cope with it.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ospi said:


> You really need to tell someone berry, I don't want to be alarming or anything but bad stomach pains, runny stomach, bad cramping etc even if it comes and goes on a semi regular basis can be something like *crohn's disease* or ulcerative colitis at the worst (unlikely though), but these can cause big problems. My mum suffers the former and she has had to make some serious lifestyle changes to cope with it.


My sister has had crohns disease since she was a kid. Very severe case of it too.

Like Ospi said, I'd go get things checked Berry. Just to rule certain things out, if nothin else.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Lots and lots of Imodium!


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> There is something seriously wrong with my bowels and I'm too scared to tell anyone. =/


You don't need to tell anyone, just go into a walk in clinic or something.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm actually fine now, well, getting about there anyway. :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh I almost forgot, *Peppermint Oil*! That helps treat IBS symptoms. It's an OTC supplement.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

Manic Monkey said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS, myself, six months ago, and I was wondering: what do you do to help with the pain?


 I have it. I even got a colonscopy done to make sure I didn't have a parasite. It sucks but all the meds I been on over the years including acutane I am sure its messed up my stomach. I don't know how to fix it. Plus having bad anxiety makes it even worse.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had this in school, from like grade 7 to grade 12. I think it was more because of anxiety reasons (if that's possible). Don't get it as much, but it was hell when I had to sit at a desk in school and just felt like I was going to explode due to gas buildup. Bad times...


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had this my whole life, well basically this is what doctors tell you you have when they don't know whats wrong with you. I've had terrible bloating, constipation, diarrhea etc my whole life. All gps tell me to do is to eat a diet high in fibre, I try to but bloating still remains my main problem.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I use to suffer badly from IBS and related symtoms. Now I'm pratically symptom free. It only really starts effecting me again when I eat a ton of junk/grain based stuff.

I'm going to link you guys to a post I made in a similar thread to this:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/need-food-advise-105168/#post1635383
(Although the extract targets woman - the most likely effected by IBS, the info is gender neutral  )

Let me also add - although diet is the most effective, please also consider a calming technique such as meditation (other folks on here have used this recently to great effect) This I believe is the final piece of the puzzle. :yes

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Another thread on this...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/as-and-ibs-112316/


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I had it once. Medication didn't seem to work. I was going to a dietician as well for a while. My advice would be to get it checked out by your doctor and maybe see a specialist to see if you have anything worse. If its most likely ibs try and avoid the things in your diet that make it really bad. Coffee might be one of those. It took me 6 months for it to improve and another 6 months for it to dissappear completely, so don't expect any quick fix. Over time it will dissappear. I found taking a long holiday and swimming regularly helped me quite a lot.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been sick all week with what might be this, not sure though I'm thinking it might be worse due to the pain on my right side just below ribs.... being sick with GAD is an absolute nightmare the excessive worrying is killing me. I'll have to go and see a doc... and just hope for the best.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Make that an entire month... Mine seems to be the IBS-C type. I've got no other symptoms pointing it out to be anything other than this and thanks to living with GAD and SA long history with anxiety and basically living in stress 24/7 I made myself sick and really sick...I've had some horrific nights/days this past month I went from being able to eat anything ! to being able to eat practically nothing...bowel movements are like trying to suck a golf ball through a garden hose if I don't eat right.... the only food that doesn't seem to totally bung me up is fruit/yogurt/protein shakes and skim milk everything else seems to make my colon cry.:|


----------



## wickedtruth (Feb 19, 2011)

Can it be past down the line? Father to kids?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am bumping this thread. I still has problems~


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am bumping this thread. I still has problems~


:hug Try not to stress it only makes it worse. It's a nightmare when it's bad.... even on good days it's bad. I just keep trying to push through it literally.


----------



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

I had an operation on my stomach a few years back to remove part of my intestines, I was told that if I still had symptoms it would be IBS. My stools are always the same though, that is the part I dont understand, I thought IBS ment you suffer with one extreme in your poos. I get severe cramping and flatulence, totally gets worse with anxiety. The only thing I ever found to stop it was not eating and drinking alcohol, none of which I recommend. I use to take peppermint oil capsules and something else cant remember what it was, none of them made a difference to it though. I would love to find a cure for it as it makes my anxiety so much more worse trying to hold smelly farts in lol!!

One thing that might interest some people, but will need more research into it as cannot remember exactly were I read it. Cells have been found in the intestines that are similar to that in the brain, it basically concluded that the intestines are a second brain, we generally dont learn this. I just find it interesting that if one of your brains is messed up and then the other 'brain' kicks in creating havoc. wonder what they are both trying to tell us


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I was diagnosed properly yesterday after having all my blood tests come back clear..I was having symptoms for about 4 months and have lost a lot of weight from it..Im on this fibre stuff you dissolve in water (can't remember what its called), Lansoprazole (Gastro resistant capsules) and Audmonal which help relax the muscles in the intestines..Obviously I've only been on them for a day so I don't know if they are working yet

Im also cutting down on milk and wheat as these make me really ill if I have too much

My doctor was talking about anti depressants..If these tablets don't work there are some you can go on which can help apparently


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am bumping this thread. I still has problems~


Did you read the link I posted ? The info is still very pertinent - although for me individually I have made some minor adjustments over time.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I did read the link, it was quite interesting. I've been feeling a little better lately though, especially this morning. I think my IBS is mostly around thinking that I have cancer, so...taking herbs for my anxiety and doing lots of stress reduction stuff. But it's something to think about if things get bad again.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep went to a GI doctor 6 years ago and was diagnosed with it. Ugh I miss having insurance but anyway all you can do is manage the symptoms the best you can obviously. I take a combo of things one being Miralax. I'm sure your doc can recommend many different things for you to try.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I did read the link, it was quite interesting. I've been feeling a little better lately though, especially this morning. I think my IBS is mostly around thinking that I have cancer, so...taking herbs for my anxiety and doing lots of stress reduction stuff. But it's something to think about if things get bad again.


Is your problem mainly provoked by stress or diet? In other words do you find it flaring up the worse when you are stressed out to the max and losing it or when you eat a certain thing/heavy meal.

Also, what is your diet like btw? and bit of a weird one; are you on birth control at the moment?

I can give you some dietary tips that helped me out immensely if you want depending on your answers above, or even some good resources for calming yourself.


----------



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Is your problem mainly provoked by stress or diet? In other words do you find it flaring up the worse when you are stressed out to the max and losing it or when you eat a certain thing/heavy meal.
> 
> Also, what is your diet like btw? and bit of a weird one; are you on birth control at the moment?
> 
> I can give you some dietary tips that helped me out immensely if you want depending on your answers above, or even some good resources for calming yourself.


Would you mind sending me some tips, would really appreciate it. My problem is evoked by stress and diet but mainly stress. I have eaten a raw diet before and this helped alot except I felt very weak and dizzy, palpitations, feeling like im going to faint then would have binges on cooked food as couldnt cope with it.
I have always avoided birth control as seen what it does to other people and had to many problems in that area to want to risk anything else.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Encantado said:


> Would you mind sending me some tips, would really appreciate it. My problem is evoked by stress and diet but mainly stress. I have eaten a raw diet before and this helped alot except I felt very weak and dizzy, palpitations, feeling like im going to faint then would have binges on cooked food as couldnt cope with it.
> I have always avoided birth control as seen what it does to other people and had to many problems in that area to want to risk anything else.


ah, I too tried the raw diet - and came across the exact same symptoms. Raw foods are very easy on the digestive tract and provide some helpful friendly bacteria, but you simply cannot absorb as much from them as when cooked. The end result is you end up feeling drained and fatigued as you already mentioned thanks to continously going under your calorie and nutrition requirements.

IBS has two main influences - stress and diet. And the two reinforce each other. Getting stressed out weakens your digestive tract over time and slowly you lose the ability to properly break down foods. Thus in the long term food will begin irritating your body as they aren't broken down completely causing you more stress.

The solution is to tailor your diet in the short term and manage your stress.

For Stress, I would recommend EFT and meditation. Both can be researched for free on the internet. If you're problems run deeper, try out a professional course of CBT as well.

Here's a post I made in another thread about solving being overly gassy through diet. IBS and gas are very closely linked, with IBS being a more serious version of the same underlying issue:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/is-anyone-really-gassy-142808/#post1059301367

You basically are going to have to tailor your diet (at least in the short term) depending on the severity. If it's very severe, you're going to have to eliminate all fibre and carbs to begin with and then slowly add stuff back in. (read the link above for more info) Also I would recommend starting with the lowest possible number of meals you can to begin with and also work up. This requires eating big when you do eat. (do not starve!) and of course slowly work up.

On top of that diet wise I can recommend to additional things:

1. Chew your food slowly and well, till it's a liquid consistency. This is just a good habit first and foremost, secondly it will reduce the effort your digestive system will have to exert.

2. Coconut oil ! This is god's gift to a digestive tract. It soothes a stomach, is anti bacterial and increases metabolism. This is particularly useful when eating carbs and/or fructose. Don't buy the premium nonsense btw, the health field has struck onto the idea of selling it and will charge you through the roof for organic virgin rubbish. A processed version will work just as well and can be bought inexpensively in any ethnic shop.

I buy this brand in a local Indian store. 
http://www.ktc-edibles.co.uk/shop.php?sec=prod&prod=6


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

It's also a good idea to avoid fructose/high-fructose corn syrup, which causes problems in a lot of people, including myself. HFCS is in so many things we eat/drink, and it should be banned, in my opinion.


----------



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> ah, I too tried the raw diet - and came across the exact same symptoms. Raw foods are very easy on the digestive tract and provide some helpful friendly bacteria, but you simply cannot absorb as much from them as when cooked. The end result is you end up feeling drained and fatigued as you already mentioned thanks to continously going under your calorie and nutrition requirements.
> 
> IBS has two main influences - stress and diet. And the two reinforce each other. Getting stressed out weakens your digestive tract over time and slowly you lose the ability to properly break down foods. Thus in the long term food will begin irritating your body as they aren't broken down completely causing you more stress.
> 
> ...


Ah thankyou so much! I have been on off vegetarian and vegan(switch between the two) for at least 11 years and have had surgery on my intestines which actually made the symptoms alot worse. I have actually eaten fish for the first time in 11 years as a last resort thought i would eat flesh that i could stomach, probably sounds silly but do you think eating fish is ok instead of eating chicken,beef,pork etc

I have taken raw virgin coconut oil for a while now but with most raw superfoods since it has become more a 'movement' things have rocketed in price. will have a look at the coconut oil you recommend,

if this diet works i owe you everything lol so simple but never really thought to cut out fibre could you recommend exactly how often i should eat and what a meal should consist of? do you do this all the time or like as a fibre detox type thing. Eggs cause me alot of smelly gas


----------



## kevinburke (Sep 27, 2011)

I was sent home with IBS ! Turned out that I actually had chronic appendicitis! A real condition! I have been pain free within days of my appendectomy. I also didn't present much lower abdominal pain, it was more upper right for me!

Just saying. The IBS is basically a "we don't know" diagnosis.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I *used* to be on birth control, does that have anything to do with it?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Encantado said:


> Ah thankyou so much! I have been on off vegetarian and vegan(switch between the two) for at least 11 years and have had surgery on my intestines which actually made the symptoms alot worse. I have actually eaten fish for the first time in 11 years as a last resort thought i would eat flesh that i could stomach, probably sounds silly but do you think eating fish is ok instead of eating chicken,beef,pork etc
> 
> I have taken raw virgin coconut oil for a while now but with most raw superfoods since it has become more a 'movement' things have rocketed in price. will have a look at the coconut oil you recommend,
> 
> if this diet works i owe you everything lol so simple but never really thought to cut out fibre could you recommend exactly how often i should eat and what a meal should consist of? do you do this all the time or like as a fibre detox type thing. Eggs cause me alot of smelly gas


I was also a vegetarian for a while, but there came a point where I had to admit to myself that being in constant pain was not worth the cost. I try my best to buy free range animal products when I can, but on the most basic of levels I see it as an eat or be eaten situation - just like if it were in the wild I guess. 
And for all the complaints and fear mongering leveled at meat, there are no allergens or digestion disruptors associated with them. The same cannot be said for plants (barring fruit) They have such wonders as phytates, goitrogens, oxalates etc. designed to cause your internals digestive havok. As surprising as this is for hardliners to stomach - plants have them to stop other living things from eating them. They do not want to be eaten just like anything else. They're a life just as much as an animal is - and some would say sadly this world requires you to take a life everytime you eat in order for you to survive yourself. (We domesiticate and cook to try and minimize these things btw)

My suggestion to you would be to dive head first in like I did, do not eat lean meats and fish. Stuff like ground beef, lamb etc. Leaner stuff will not satisfy your hunger.
For me personally, I was quite severe to begin with, so I ate just meat (mostly ground beef) and believe it or not raw eggs for just under a week. I slowly then added stuff like starches, and fruits. If I got a bad reaction I simply cut back a bit and tried introducing it again later. Healing your gut also means that you naturally repopulate your gut flora (bacteria). And slowly but surely you're able to handle more and more stuff.

Nowadays I'm able to eat most things, grains can still be problematic though, particularly gluten ones and especially if I eat it on a consistant basis. When this happens I temporarily get stricter, and my gut returns to normal after a day or two. At this point in time I do not eat a meat centric diet anymore (I find no need or desire to) The aim of this after all is to escape your food intolerances rather than create an artificial dietary prison for yourself.

*sorry if your eyes are bleeding from reading all of this. :b



strawberryjulius said:


> I *used* to be on birth control, does that have anything to do with it?


Seeing as though I'm in possession of a penis, none of this is from first hand experience - but from what I've read and heard from first person accounts one of birth control's potential side effects can be the messing up of someone's internal bacteria. (in all areas) This is perhaps why many say they're more prone to yeast infections when on it.


----------



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> I was also a vegetarian for a while, but there came a point where I had to admit to myself that being in constant pain was not worth the cost. I try my best to buy free range animal products when I can, but on the most basic of levels I see it as an eat or be eaten situation - just like if it were in the wild I guess.
> And for all the complaints and fear mongering leveled at meat, there are no allergens or digestion disruptors associated with them. The same cannot be said for plants (barring fruit) They have such wonders as phytates, goitrogens, oxalates etc. designed to cause your internals digestive havok. As surprising as this is for hardliners to stomach - plants have them to stop other living things from eating them. They do not want to be eaten just like anything else. They're a life just as much as an animal is - and some would say sadly this world requires you to take a life everytime you eat in order for you to survive yourself. (We domesiticate and cook to try and minimize these things btw)
> 
> My suggestion to you would be to dive head first in like I did, do not eat lean meats and fish. Stuff like ground beef, lamb etc. Leaner stuff will not satisfy your hunger.
> ...


Thankyou so much for the reply, I know its weird but im really excited about this as have tried loads of things and if this works you will be a life saver. haa my eyes are not bleeding. How come you know so much about this stuff? just an interest or is your career something to do with nutrition.

That is the point I am at, I had abit of a breakdown a few days ago and I was contemplating eating fish again to see if it helped and was thinking am I really going to live the rest of my life constantly being ill just so that I avoid feeling guilty all the time.

I am or would say a very spiritually minded person, i practice aspects of shamanism, and not sure how people feel about this but im quite psychic, i can talk to animals and plants through telepathy, I practice energy healing and use crystals, been visited by aliens and ghosts etc

I pick up on the energy of whatever im eating, I am happy to eat wild fish for the time being but dont feel happy eating meat until I can go and hunt it myself or maybe to get it from someone who has been hunting. If I ever eat meat again(fish is meat to me but I know most people dont consider it to be like animal meat) i dont think i can just buy some. I dont mean this is wrong for anybody else to do, just me it will mess with my head, I spent my childhood starving myself or puking the meat back up so have alot of psycological challenges in dealing with just getting in in me lol

What do you think about eating insects? I know alot of the southern tribes left still eat alot of them. They are suppose to have higher nutrition than meat. I have eaten a dried meal worm before so could probably eat dried worms( cant believe im saying this haa)

I have chickens so could do the raw egg thing easily did you eat the shell?. Did you eat the meat raw then or cook it?

I ate salmon tonight and it has satisfied my hunger, I am actually shocked how much it has.

Haa. I had the emergency contraceptive pill once and after that swore to never take it or anything like it ever again. I have been quite an ill person and in and out of hopsital and medication, I learnt a few years ago though that generally nature heals, we become so out of touch though that we even have to try and control our healing lol. the big pharma companies generally are out to just get richer and to control the population by death( my opinion lol)


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Encantado said:


> Thankyou so much for the reply, I know its weird but im really excited about this as have tried loads of things and if this works you will be a life saver. haa my eyes are not bleeding. How come you know so much about this stuff? just an interest or is your career something to do with nutrition.
> 
> That is the point I am at, I had abit of a breakdown a few days ago and I was contemplating eating fish again to see if it helped and was thinking am I really going to live the rest of my life constantly being ill just so that I avoid feeling guilty all the time.
> 
> ...


I guess the main reason behind my interest is because I just enjoy reading about it lol. Also in my early teens I suffered from acne and very bad rosacea falre ups - after been prescribed anti-biotics from inept doctors, I decided instead to do my own research and that's what got me started.

I go on a few alternative diet forums, and some there like espousing the benefits of eating bugs. There are many different cultures in the world that enjoy eating them too, so to those overly concerned it's not something unnatural. :b They seem good for getting hard to obtain trace minerals and other nutrients but calorie wise they are bit too on the light side. So they could be a side, but not a main dish.

Coincidently, this is why I really like ground beef. If you buy a non-lean variety you get a ridiculous amount of calories per mass. I think it's 300 cals per 125 grams of mass off the top of my head. That essentially means you could eat a surprisingly small amount mass wise, but still be meeting your daily calorie requirements. (this also allows you to eat less meals to start with too)

I have in the past also eaten raw beef and sushi, but for both you have to be sure of getting the best possible meat possible (organic, free-range) and the expense for me is way to much for it to be something I eat regularly.

When I eat raw eggs, I eat them Rocky style btw (sans dribbling, and usually one at a time though lol)






I'm also not too surprised that you really enjoyed eating fish the other day, long term vegetarians and strict Vegans seem to acquire a hyper sensitive palette to meat & fish. So when they start eating it again it's almost irresistably good - it's the body's way of trying to reward you for eating something you are deficient in. Within a few weeks this will settle down, and you won't be as sensitised to it. I had the same thing happen to me after a few months of raw veganism - when I started eating cooked stuff again it could have been mouldy bread but it would have tasted to me like candy 

Some interesting interviews by ex-vegans for you to mull over btw:

http://letthemeatmeat.com/post/3141542244/interview-with-an-ex-vegan-tasha


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've never had a yeast infection before but that makes sense to me.

I don't actually have an *official* diagnosis for IBS, but will be getting one soonish, if it is what I have. Part of my problem is that I'm worried that I _really _have cancer or something.


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

Didn't read through the entire thread, but I was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis in January. Been taking prednisone, asacol, and an immunosuppressant (don't feel like attempting to spell the name). I'm much better than I was over the winter, but I still occassionally have gas pains. 

I recommend IBS and IBD sufferers look up the specific carbohydrate diet. It eliminates sugars, starches, grains, etc. Apparently it's been pretty successful.


----------



## dorrickikl (Oct 7, 2011)

*ibs too*

I have had ibs about 30 years. Drs diagnosed when I was in high school. If I have to go anywhere I become anxious and must find a bathroom. How do you handle this?? I take two dosages of Lebrun a day as well as loperamide. Help. Please. I would love to be able to live a fuller life.


----------



## shyyguyy (Dec 23, 2010)

Tugwahquah said:


> I would like to warn all of you about the danger of taking the antibiotic, Cephalexin. Earlier this year I had a infected tooth and it was prescribed to me without being informed that it would kill off the good bacteria in my intestines. My stomach grew to twice its size, I wound up in the hospital. It was a life threatening situation. They prescribed probiotics, and told me to eat lots of yogurt .i cut out milk, and too spicy foods. They wanted to prescribe me more antibiotics and some other pills, but I am choosing to boycott ALL prescription drugs of any kind. Pharmaceuticals are a scam!!!!! The side effects are sometimes far and worse than the problems they are mean to treat. Ive gotten much better by eating healthy and through exercise. But IBS in something I will have to monitor for the rest of my days


That's not specific to cephalexin. Any antibiotic can do that (the classic one that kills off the good bacteria is clindamycin, not cephalexin).

Or they could've done nothing and wait for you to develop a big abscess in your mouth or worse have the bacteria go into your blood stream and infect your heart valves. Your choice.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

^ That's very true, thank you for clarifying. That toothache was was the worst pain I had in my life. Next time I have to take antibiotics, I will know to take pro-biotic with it, with lots and lots of yogurt. 

Just wish my doctor would have told me to do that when he prescribed them, because I didn't know. They just told me to drink lots of water.


----------



## shyyguyy (Dec 23, 2010)

Tugwahquah said:


> ^ That's very true, thank you for clarifying. That toothache was was the worst pain I had in my life. Next time I have to take antibiotics, I will know to take pro-biotic with it, with lots and lots of yogurt.
> 
> Just wish my doctor would have told me to do that when he prescribed them, because I didn't know. They just told me to drink lots of water.


No problem. Like I said, it's not a special property of that specific antibiotic which is why the doctor probably didn't mention it. You really gotta treat dental and mouth infections because the bacteria that live inside your mouth love to infect heart valves (that's why people with abnormal heart valves have to get prophylactic antibiotics before dental procedures). It's unfortunate you experienced an adverse side effect though.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

shyyguyy said:


> That's not specific to cephalexin. Any antibiotic can do that (the classic one that kills off the good bacteria is clindamycin, not cephalexin).
> 
> Or they could've done nothing and wait for you to develop a big abscess in your mouth or worse have the bacteria go into your blood stream and infect your heart valves. Your choice.


Cephalexin...Antibiotic (Cephalosporin)?
Clyndamycin...Antibiotic (Macrolide)?

Am I right?


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

spaceygirl said:


> I am resurrecting this thread as I too suffer from IBS-type symptoms and would be interested to hear from anyone else who has GI symptoms, whether officially diagnosed with IBS, Crohn's, colitis, celiac or another GI disroder.
> 
> I have been blood-tested for celiac (negative), had an upper-bowel fluoroscopy (results normal), and tried gluten-free and dairy-free diets (no change). What other screening is commonly used to test for GI disorders?
> 
> ...


you go to your doctor and suggest which tests you want done? I cannot imagine doing that to my doctor, because I remember my dad doing something like that for his heart condition and the doctor just told him off, basically had to go to another GP and got a referral do a cardiologist.

I started suffereing from IBS symptoms about 2-3 years ago and it still comes back if I stop using probiotics. The ones I use have 40 billion CFU and about 10 different strains. I get bad IBS symptoms whenever I am stressed out or when I eat a high carbohydrate diet for weeks straight. If I eat a healthy balanced diet broken up into smaller meals throughout the day and watch my stress levels I won't get any flare ups.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I was diagnosed years ago when I had to go to the ER for an infection. I am so used to stomach pain, it just seems normal to me. 

Not helpful, sorry. Bananas, that's all I've got. Bananas.


----------



## shyyguyy (Dec 23, 2010)

ForeverInBloom said:


> Cephalexin...Antibiotic (Cephalosporin)?
> Clyndamycin...Antibiotic (Macrolide)?
> 
> Am I right?


Yes

No

Clindamycin isn't a macrolide.


----------



## petrosoap (Sep 17, 2011)

hii.

i feel your pain.

i was diagnosed with crohn's disease last april.

three things i've disovered: 


i turned down the steroid prescription, so my doctor suggested i take b-12 supplements. they were like my miracle drug. really, really, REALLY helpful. prior to taking those i hadn't been able to eat anything without it going straight through me. 
i very rarely drink carbonated stuff now, which has helped a lot. 
i take iron (ferrous fumerate) for anemia. too much is constipating, but i've discovered that the right amount is also helpful for bowel issues. 
you could also try the steroids.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I had it all my life until I went vegan three years ago. I feel so much better now.


----------



## JackNoah (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Oh I almost forgot, *Peppermint Oil*! That helps treat IBS symptoms. It's an OTC supplement.


Peppermint oil capsules help me a lot. My IBS is luckily quite mild, and is generally made worse on stressful days and usually only in the mornings, so I wake up at around 6am, take two pills and go back to sleep until my alarm goes off. I honestly do pity everyone here with IBS, it's a horrible illness to have paired with SA.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I know I have something not sure if its IBS or not though. Stomach kills me most days, lots of gas, have to go to the bathroom 2-3x before work, etc. I remember drinking peto before class everyday in college and highschool. Maybe it was a fear of going to the bathroom as well :stu. I'm still cautious/fearful of eating too much away from home. But generally a bloated feeling and a lot of gas. Diet doesn't do much :stu 

Even as I type this I'm having issues meh


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> lots of gas, have to go to the bathroom 2-3x before work, etc. I remember drinking peto before class everyday in college and highschool. Maybe it was a fear of going to the bathroom as well :stu. I'm still cautious/fearful of eating too much away from home. But generally a bloated feeling and a lot of gas. Diet doesn't do much :stu
> 
> Even as I type this I'm having issues meh


Pretty much me for a few years. Went away for a while randomly and now comes and goes. Starting to experience now again it seems like.

Gradually and patiently increasing my water and fiber intake seem to help, and probiotics and apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Pretty much me for a few years. Went away for a while randomly and now comes and goes. Starting to experience now again it seems like.
> 
> Gradually and patiently increasing my water and fiber intake seem to help, and probiotics and apple cider vinegar.


Hmm interesting, I've tried all those things might up water though thanks. Usually fiber makes you go more lol.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm interesting, I've tried all those things might up water though thanks. Usually fiber makes you go more lol.


Oh right, I forgot the part where you said you go a lot. I guess fiber does bulk up your stool so maybe that might help you go less if it's bulkier so they all come out in one go? Maybe take some Metamucil or Benefiber or alike products.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know if it would technically be diagnosed as IBS or not but whatever it is, my toilet takes a lot of abuse.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Oh right, I forgot the part where you said you go a lot. I guess fiber does bulk up your stool so maybe that might help you go less if it's bulkier so they all come out in one go? Maybe take some Metamucil or Benefiber or alike products.


Idk I'm in a tough spot because I'm trying to bulk up but the more I eat the worst I get lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

spaceygirl said:


> I am resurrecting this thread as I too suffer from IBS-type symptoms and would be interested to hear from anyone else who has GI symptoms, whether officially diagnosed with IBS, Crohn's, colitis, celiac or another GI disroder.
> 
> I have been blood-tested for celiac (negative), had an upper-bowel fluoroscopy (results normal), and tried gluten-free and dairy-free diets (no change). What other screening is commonly used to test for GI disorders?
> 
> ...


It's even slower getting into a real doctor in the US unless you are rich.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

So my ulcerative colitis is sort of terrifyingly bad atm so I've decided to look into it a little more closely. And I'm sort of amazed at how much it explains about most of my health problems: in addition to the obvious symptoms, it could account for the (kind of ridiculous) difficulty I have losing weight, my nasty skin rashes, my hair falling out (on my head and all over my body), and the burning in my eyes.

So yeah. I'm gonna kick this problem's butt with a more rigorous diet. Unfortunately, this new diet might actually be too expensive for me to sustain at my current income. :/


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I have recurring ibs. Although it's been mild fortunately. Tends to flare up with stress. And often times if I eat too many processed carbs. Apple Cider Vinegar a tablespoon of it per day mixed into my meals, and sauerkraut tends to help me. Also spacing out my fiber intake also helps, as in spreading my fruits and vegetable intake apart and not eating them all at once in one go. But Stress still seems to be the biggest trigger for me.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

GI problems make for a helluva diet plan. I'm losing all kinds of weight. Slimmest I've been in probably 20 years. At least I'll die thin.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know if I have ibs but I have definitely been having GI problems for years now. My doctor keeps blaming it gastritis caused by anxiety and stress but tbh it flares up even during periods of my life where everything is okay. Right now it's really bad, I can barely eat anything without having stomach pain. I feel sick and fatigued pretty much 24/7. 

I was tested for gluten intolerance last year (two of my cousins also have it) but that came back negative. A recent allergy test said I was allergic to grains (not to which one specifically) so idk. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I'm at wits end trying to figure it out though. I feel like I'm constantly being dismissed by doctors who won't take me seriously because of my anxiety. Recently decided to see a naturopath/dietician in sheer desperation, which is not something I'd ever thought I'd do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I might have, I have some type of stomach issue. Super weak stomach, gotta to stay away from a lot of fiber like the plague.


----------

